# Bellator 85 Medical Suspensions



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Jacob Noe may have earned his biggest career win over Seth Petruzelli, but didn't get out unscathed.
> 
> Noe has drawn an indefinite suspension for a possible orbital fracture following Bellator 85, which took place Thursday at Bren Events Center in Irvine, Calif.
> 
> ...


MMAJunkie


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Latest news is Guymon actually has 4 facial fractures and a fractured jaw. All from the late shot on the ground after he was clearly out.



> Goodnight everybody... Thanks vfor the support
> 
> Update: have to stay the night in the hospital for observation.
> 
> ...


*MMAMANIA
*









Just as bad as Hendo/Bisping. Why can't people do a Shogun or a Machida more often?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Killer instinct, blood rushing, adrenaline. Who knows, that's a really bad shot though.

Hope Chandler and Curran get cleared.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Just noticed how many 180 day suspensions there are. Hope none of their injuries are in fact that serious. Crazy stuff.


----------

